# 2013 CES Dinner! Lets get the conversation started!



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Past two years we have had a nice little gather of a diverse bunch of folks at CES...wanna do it again this year? 

we can chat about it and if there is enough interest, i will make a new thread with exact details.


preferably this would be on wednesday the 9th, or thursday the 10th. 

location: we have done it at the prime rib loft last coupla years, easy to get to, plenty of parking, and pretty good food at reasonable costs.

but will take other suggestions.

b


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't get to go this year, I'll be working...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Thursday sounds good. Probably got no input but would love to be a fly on the wall.

Team Bassick - Kimo


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

no input needed  just a bunch of friends eating and hanging out


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll be driving up Wednesday. So, I hope it's not on Tuesday. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

sounds like this is going to be awesome! :worried:


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

I fly in Wed morning. After a full day on the floor, I'll be ready to eat where ever


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah no kidding haha. lol 

i got u Bill


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Thursday night please, there is an SPL meet at the Peppermill on the strip Wednesday night at 6:00 pm (FYI). Need to satisfy both my car audio addictions/communities.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll be at T.H.E. SHOW at the Flamingo in room 4009 with Clarity Cable . We will be using products from: Exasound, IFI-Audio, KR Audio and King Sound as well as Feickert. just ask for Steve and bring by some great music . We look forward to seeing you!


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Thursday is out for me. elettromedia is putting on a concert for our dealers. All other nights are at least partially open at this point.


----------

